# Yoga to help infertility



## mrs_hopeful

Hi there - has anyone seen an improvement in their hormones / fertility through yoga?

Any recommendations for places in Central/ North London?

Seems yoga can definitely help...
http://fertilekitchen.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/reversing-pof-and-getting-pregnant.html

x


----------



## Tigger99

Anything that helps you relax, gets your blood flowing and makes you feel better about yourself might help. I did Pilates but don't know if it helped my hormone levels at all.


----------



## Lilly08

mrs_hopeful said:


> Hi there - has anyone seen an improvement in their hormones / fertility through yoga?
> 
> Any recommendations for places in Central/ North London?
> 
> Seems yoga can definitely help...
> http://fertilekitchen.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/reversing-pof-and-getting-pregnant.html
> 
> x


Yes, I did.. I've been doing yoga for 10 years and it is great. It releases all your bad energies, relieves stress, improves your posture, relaxes you. I don't think how all these wouldn't help


----------



## Laquinn

Recently my FSH shot up from 7-30 and I was hoping to start superovulation cycles but my consultant said unless the FSH level came down there would be no point. I had taken up running and was dieting when it shot up so I swapped the running for yoga and just ate as healthy as I could. I also meditated and listened to affirmations. After that my FSH went back down to 7 and my ovaries responded really well to the superovulation cycle. Unfortunately it was a bfn this cycle but probably due to egg quality with my age. 

I just do the Fertility Flow Yoga with Mercedes Ngoh in the house. Hope this helps. x


----------



## mrs_hopeful

@Laquinn - thank you for sharing - that's incredible! Sorry about your bfn x


----------



## Lilly08

Hi everyone!
I haven't written for a long time. I hope you all had a happy New Year.
@Laquinn that's fantastic! I should start meditating as well. 
What's Fertility Flow yoga? It sounds interesting. 
There's a Hawaiian philosophy called Hoʻoponopono. It helped me a lot to relax and keep positive.
Have a nice weekend, ladies


----------



## Laquinn

Lilly - Happy New Year to you too. I have a DVD of fertility flow yoga by Mercedes Ngoh I do; it's really nice - like a moving meditation.

Thanks for the heads up on Hoʻoponopono - just what I needed to learn about today! How do you practice it?

Hope you have a good weekend too x


----------

